# Tyra's Tarot tReading



## TyraWadman (Feb 16, 2022)

I've hit a creative roadblock and I sometimes catch myself staring at my screen for hours, being undecided on what I ought to be doing. Give me something to do whenever that mood strikes! It happens often... Obvious disclaimer, I am not a pro, but I'm challenging myself to try and weave up a proper reading instead of jotting down what's in the book, yea? 




​*How This Works *

Ask me for a 1-card Tarot reading and you shall (eventually) receive.
Draw me a SFW Bean or a Muffin and you may request a 3-card reading (typically past, present and future/what I think, what I feel, what I do etc). If I get enough of these I will make them into a lovely banner, so make sure you're okay with that as well! Don't ask why, just do it. I don't care if it's wearing clothes or if it looks suspiciously like your sona, if it's drawn on paper, etc. If you still want to draw it go ahead, I just put that in here in case I got swamped with requests. XD
I will not answer questions about other people. This is just about you and what you might need/be feeling.
Having some context does help. I'm not asking for you to make a call-out post of your ex or for you to tell me your ASL, but if can be a bit awkward (for me) if I don't know much about you.
If you can't think of something proper to ask we can talk about it, or you can just do what my brain does and say "What do I need?". The significance of the reading can come from you alone after all.
Let me know your preferred shuffle style! I can mix them all over my table or shuffle them normally. I can also draw certain numbered cards if you like (ex draw the 5'th card from the top). 
If you're shy about doing this, feel free to note me. I'll post it without quoting or @ing you!

*Question Don'ts: *
Will I get that job tomorrow?
Does my crush not love me?
Will I win the lottery?

*Question Do's:*
How can I advance my career?
How can I strengthen the bond between me and my crush?
What is blocking me from (financial) success?

*I DON'T BELIEVE IN MAGIC!!!*
I don't either! But I respect those that do, and the art that goes into weaving such mystical and enchanting readings! I personally use them as prompts for reflection. I don't have anyone in my life to do this on the daily, and my therapist has been traveling for a long time now. When I catch myself in a rut or if I'm filled with anxiety or frustration I just reach over for the deck and drop three cards to provoke some deep thinks about my life situations and it often grounds me. At the very least, it keeps my brain preoccupied.

*Closing Note: *A polite reminder not take these readings to the extreme. There are scenarios and feelings that can apply to just about everyone's life. If this prompt helps you to realize something, great. If not, then oh well. Perhaps it just has yet to happen? I know they've made me overthink things at times, so I try to use them sparingly. XD


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 17, 2022)

Is there anything that can help me figure out my religious path?


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 17, 2022)

I followed my gut and did a 3-card reading: @Baron Tredegar

*The first card on the left is Ten of Cups.* It implies Flights of fancy, pipe dreams, a happy fantasy and blissful ignorance. When you ask _“Is there anything that can help me figure out my religious path?_” do you mean strictly one religion, or a place where you feel a sense of community, security, or a sense of ‘_feeling whole_’?

The image is _Medinilla Magnifica_, a plant that is popular among gardeners. Upon flowering, the clusters are full of viable seeds. If you’re lucky, one cluster could produce 200 fresh new plants. Another interesting fact to note is that these plants are ‘epiphytic’, meaning that their roots require no soil- they can be watered through the rain or humidity of the rainforest. This could be a reflection of your own imagination, your mind blooming with the endless possibilities of an ideal home or community you want to belong to, or even explore. Perhaps this implies the abundance of choices of Religions you have to choose from and the indecisiveness and pressure that comes with settling for one, and _only_ one.

*The card in the middle represents the present, or current situation, and is the card of Strength in Reverse. *This can imply bullishness, feelings of inadequacy, aggression or someone who is heedlessly running roughshod over others (to completely ignore the opinions, rights, or feelings of others). Have you experienced feelings of jealousy recently? Are you trampling over people that are trying to support you? If you’re still searching for your path in life it isn’t uncommon to become discouraged and lose your confidence. It’s time to bring those feelings to the forefront and focus on building yourself back up and rekindle the love for the things you’re passionate about.

The plant portrayed here is Androstachys johnsonii, a type of Ironwood- a slow-growing plant that still manages to thrive on difficult terrains. An interesting fact to take note of is that this plant is used for supports in houses and can be used to build bridges, and a bridge is symbolic for communication and union. Perhaps there is a fear you need to overcome before crossing this bridge, with yourself or another, to build the change you want to see?

*The last card is Two of Cups in Reverse* and implies conflict that causes discord, or focusing on one thing at the expense of another; perhaps almost obsessively. Maybe there was a disagreement with someone you know that has tipped the balance of your relationship. Maybe you’re hesitating to let go of something you know is eating away at you, like the Larvae that feast on the Pond Apples. Perhaps you are neglecting an integral part of yourself. Like the Moths that both pollinate and dine on these flowers, do you have a relationship that is mutually beneficial to you? If not with someone else, then with yourself? Do you have any toxic habits that could be holding you back?

*Overall, the cards will not point you to one specific religion.* Only you can do that, but perhaps in order to move forward and cross some bridges, you might need to address some concerns with the person that is responsible. Maybe there is a conflict or guilt that clings to you, that you need to address and acknowledge in order to overcome this hesitation or drag you’re in. Whatever the conflict may be, you seem to be a tough cookie that can survive in some of the roughest conditions. The optimism lies within the image of the last card, the future card, illustrating the perfect harmony. Perhaps it's closer than you realize and mending/severing those relationships is all it will take!


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 17, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> View attachment 127765
> 
> I followed my gut and did a 3-card reading: @Baron Tredegar
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is all very relevant to me and good advice for me.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 17, 2022)

Oh yea. If you're shy about doing this, feel free to note me. I'll post it without quoting or @ing you!


----------



## Kaizo (Mar 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I've hit a creative roadblock and I sometimes catch myself staring at my screen for hours, being undecided on what I ought to be doing. Give me something to do whenever that mood strikes! It happens often... Obvious disclaimer, I am not a pro, but I'm challenging myself to try and weave up a proper reading instead of jotting down what's in the book, yea?
> 
> View attachment 127683​*How This Works *
> 
> ...


Are the tarot readings still available?? I’d love to have a tarot reading for me, what fun!


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 9, 2022)

Kaizo said:


> Are the tarot readings still available?? I’d love to have a tarot reading for me, what fun!


Sure!


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 9, 2022)

Would you mind doing another for me? Do the cards say anything that could help me move on from my experiences I had last year? (went to a "college" that turned out to be a cult, got the hell out of there after a year being there. I have been trying to deconstruct but its hard when members of my family try to brush off my experiences there as not being a big deal.)


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Would you mind doing another for me? Do the cards say anything that could help me move on from my experiences I had last year? (went to a "college" that turned out to be a cult, got the hell out of there after a year being there. I have been trying to deconstruct but its hard when members of my family try to brush off my experiences there as not being a big deal.)


Of course! I'll ping you when I've put it all together!


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 9, 2022)

Kaizo said:


> Are the tarot readings still available?? I’d love to have a tarot reading for me, what fun!


Sorry, forgot to mention. Let me know what you want to ask/focus on!


----------



## Kaizo (Mar 9, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention. Let me know what you want to ask/focus on!


um, I can’t really think of a question specifically, but I am curious about love. If anything, I want to know what the cards have to say about my love life in the future? Or is that not a really good question? I’d just want for the theme of my reading to be love related to get some spicy answers~

I’ll make sure to draw you a muffin as payment for your time! (Sorry if the drawing ends up looking bad though)


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 9, 2022)

Kaizo said:


> um, I can’t really think of a question specifically, but I am curious about love. If anything, I want to know what the cards have to say about my love life in the future? Or is that not a really good question? I’d just want for the theme of my reading to be love related to get some spicy answers~


I think I can weave something with that! I'll ping you when it's ready!


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 10, 2022)

*Past: 
Queen of Cups (Reversed) - *_Someone smart, but unreliable and untrustworthy. A schemer, albeit a charming one. Is there someone in your life who exudes creative power? _

The plant depicted is *Sorcerer’s Garlic*, and is argued to be the same plant in Homer’s Odyssey. Hermes gave it to Odysseus to protect him from Circes’ poison. It’s also Deciduous; meaning that is sheds, or “_the dropping of a part that is no longer needed or useful_" and the "_falling away after its purpose is finished_”. They are clump forming, meaning they remain short but spread wide, and thrive beneath sheltered locations.

The Queen of Cups (Reversed) means that you were once not in sync with your emotions. Restricted, or maybe even silenced; unable to express your emotions- which in turn, might have been controlling you. It’s possible your imagination was running wild at that time, perhaps as a coping mechanism. While you may mean well when you do this, take a deep breath and remember not to let your emotions get the best of you. The goal should always be to overcome these trials, rather than relive them for an eternity.


*Present: 
King of Wands (Upright): *_A passionate person, possibly in the position of power or leadership. Noble bearing. Electric, energetic, potent lover. Is there someone you know who is loud and authoritative? Is it yourself? _

You have the means to begin taking control of your life. You may even motivate/inspire others around you and set a good example for them. You have your sights on a goal and will ensure it becomes a reality.

The *Pomegranate *is a symbol of fertility. The red color commonly symbolizes themes such as war and blood, but could also stand for passion and love. The horned crown embracing it is that of Hadad, the Semite king; god of thunder and agriculture.


*Future: 
Two of Swords (Upright): *_Equilibrium of one’s inner and outer self, but with a lack of direction. Suspension. Weakness and strengths in equal measure. Difficult decisions. Have you achieved balance in your life? Are you becoming complacent?_ _Is there a difficult decision you have to make?_

*Sugar Kelp *are yellowish, or dark brown and green in color. They can grow up to 20 ft long and are commonly used in food manufacturing, medicine, paints, and fibers. The undulating, or ‘wavy’ shape of the kelp can help reduce the drag and interception of light. The blades (hidden within the Kelp) can unbalance a parry by dispersing the vibration of the strike throughout the wave-shaped blade.

The Two of Swords implies some kind of stalemate, or a situation where there may seem to be no end in sight; at a crossroads or sitting on the fence about something. What is it blocking you from progressing? What is holding you back? Is it fear?



*Overall: *
_I had an event of the past that shaped me into the person you see me as today- struggling and pushing forward to try and find that better tomorrow but something is stopping me. _It’s a reflection of your transition from religion to home and your desires of tomorrow. Sounds pretty basic and unsatisfying, right? You don’t need to be told what you likely already know!

The first card, however, shows a diadem, or crown. The upside-down crown could represent the crookedness of the individual/group that deceived you in the past, or it could be a reflection of your own progress. You realized you weren’t destined to wear this crown, so you cast it aside, no matter how shiny or appealing they might have made it seem.

You’re crownless but in control. There can be a lot of anxiety and hesitation after transitioning from dependence to independence. _How should I make the first move? Is this right? How do I know this is right?_ You quickly arrive at the crossroads- a land of indecisiveness. The blades (weapons) hiding amongst the blades of Sugar Kelp can be an indication of how your own overthinking is what’s keeping you back. Maybe it's your reluctance to let go of the very thing that continues to stab you in the back? You may not know what the future holds, or whether your actions may be well-received at first, but you know something needs to change.

The church-goers clump together under their shelters to spread their sermons far and wide, but you have the opportunity to grow tall and in ways that may aid or dampen the blow for those that share a similar experience with you. Even though you may feel like the leaf, blowing aimlessly and helplessly in the wind and at the mercy of the elements, remember that you are the _tree/base_.

Seasons come and go, your leaves may change color and some may disappear, but you are still alive, and can provide the rains you need to continue to grow. You may experience conflict or obstacles that may make you feel sick to your stomach, or so hopeless that you believe that it was just easier to comply than to resist. When this happens, you need to remind yourself of why you continue to fight. Keep trying on new crowns until you find the one that fits. Master the dance of the current and realize your true form, @Baron Tredegar !


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 10, 2022)

Trying to upload the pic but it keeps saying file is too large )8<


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 10, 2022)

There. 8) tenth times the charm


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 11, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> View attachment 128650
> 
> *Past:
> Queen of Cups (Reversed) - *_Someone smart, but unreliable and untrustworthy. A schemer, albeit a charming one. Is there someone in your life who exudes creative power? _
> ...


Thanks, these have been really helpful to me. On a less serious note do the cards have any advice or say anything about my love life?


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Thanks, these have been really helpful to me. On a less serious note do the cards have any advice or say anything about my love life?


I will ping you when it's ready! 
(I'm not skipping you kaizo my brain just needed a break. I spend a good few hours on them sometimes!)


----------



## Kaizo (Mar 14, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I will ping you when it's ready!
> (I'm not skipping you kaizo my brain just needed a break. I spend a good few hours on them sometimes!)


Oh yeah, it’s totally fine. I saw how long each post of your tarot readings were, and I don’t think it’s any easy task lol it seems you put a lot of effort into giving people a very thorough read! Giving us much food for thought!

Take as much time as you need, I’m not exactly in a hurry to get news about my love life xp thanks for doing this


----------



## Kaizo (Mar 14, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I will ping you when it's ready!
> (I'm not skipping you kaizo my brain just needed a break. I spend a good few hours on them sometimes!)


Also, here you are btw Tyra!





Sorry the drawings are not that great, I drew you a muffin and I just included random doodles lol


----------



## zimzalabim (Apr 3, 2022)

These cards are so gorgeous omg what deck is this?


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 3, 2022)

zimzalabim said:


> These cards are so gorgeous omg what deck is this?


They're called Botanical, by Kevin jay Stanton!


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 28, 2022)

Slowly working on it
Was feeling pretty okay until I ate a chicken wrap, now my body wants to crash XD


----------



## opheliac_objection (Apr 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I've hit a creative roadblock and I sometimes catch myself staring at my screen for hours, being undecided on what I ought to be doing. Give me something to do whenever that mood strikes! It happens often... Obvious disclaimer, I am not a pro, but I'm challenging myself to try and weave up a proper reading instead of jotting down what's in the book, yea?
> 
> View attachment 127683​*How This Works *
> 
> ...


I would love a reading! I've got my first shoot as a director in two years this weekend. What do I need to remember?


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 28, 2022)

opheliac_objection said:


> I would love a reading! I've got my first shoot as a director in two years this weekend. What do I need to remember?


Congrats! That sounds like a real milestone! 

Mind if I ask what kind of thing you're shooting? You can be vague if you don't wanna spoil it! XD


----------



## opheliac_objection (Apr 28, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Congrats! That sounds like a real milestone!
> 
> Mind if I ask what kind of thing you're shooting? You can be vague if you don't wanna spoil it! XD


Thanks, it really is a milestone! It's a horror comedy short about a guy trying to hide his feral human pet from his new girlfriend! It's a metaphor about expectations and baggage from past relationships affecting current ones. Im very excited- even things are being held together with a rubber band and a prayer right now, haha


----------



## Rimna (Apr 30, 2022)

Tarot cards are beautiful. I don't necessarily believe in them, just so you know, but can I request a reading only from the major arcanas? I find tarot delightful.

My question is: what should I do in the summer after I have quit my job?

(Or I guess what do I need to do? I dunno how to English)

I could try and do one for you in return using my cards if you like


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 30, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Tarot cards are beautiful. I don't necessarily believe in them, just so you know, but can I request a reading only from the major arcanas? I find tarot delightful.
> 
> My question is: what should I do in the summer after I have quit my job?
> 
> ...


That would be awesome! I just need to do some catching up first!


----------

